# Help! I am so frustrated trying to edit my bbs message..



## kimbunni (Jul 17, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if/how I can edit my bbs message from a week or so ago? I had a message or ad in "last minute rentals" re: my condo available this Friday 7/20-7/27 and I want to lower the price.. I have to lease it & I am so frustrated trying to find out how to do so.

Thanks!

Kim 
kimberle@hotmail.com


----------



## LisaH (Jul 17, 2007)

I believe the new regulation on TUG is after certain period (two days?), you can't edit your post any more. If you would like to modify, please just post a reply to your original one with the updated info.


----------



## kimbunni (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Lisa! 

Sorry, I am new to all this and it is so frustrating trying not to break any rules and put something in the wrong area, etc..

So, I go back to my original message about wanting to rent my condo under "Last minute rentals" and my reply will show as a message so everyone else can see it?

Kim


----------



## LisaH (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, just write something like "Price Reduction Update" in the title and put more details in the post. That should do...


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 17, 2007)

See: [How to] Edit your post

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------

